

Benchmark of PyPy, Unladen S., Jython, CPython, Psyco in Rastrigin optimization - perone
http://pyevolve.sourceforge.net/wordpress/?p=1189

======
m0th87
Has anyone used PyPy to create an entirely new language? Because it's fast and
defined in a higher level language, it seems like a prime candidate for
language design experimentation.

~~~
magcius
Yes, there has been someone, I think it was Alex_Gaynor, who created a test
language to test and help document the JIT process.

There's some implementations here, including a gameboy emulator:
<https://codespeak.net/viewvc/pypy/lang/>

That said, it's not the best think to piggyback on for languages, because as
of recent a lot of the optimizations are really fine-tuned for Python, and
popular Python libraries like Django and Twisted.

It's also very nice for other languages too, because it implements the Python
stdlib only, and I'm not quite sure how easy or possible "moving stuff around"
(i.e. merge os and os.path or separate them even further) would be.

------
alextp
No memory usage data? That's usually important for heavy-duty optimization.

~~~
perone
Next time I'll check memory footprint between implementations, sorry for now
=(

------
adamilardi
Once jython gets to use the new bytecode invoke virtual i'd like to see how
they compare.

------
natmaster
No IronPython? :(

~~~
perone
No IronPython this time =( it doesn't work well with Mono, and all testes were
performed in Linux, so it's unfair to use only one in Windows OS. Soon I got
time I'll test it again, this time checking memory footprint, etc...

~~~
sparky
Hopefully somebody's got the balls to run them in Windows :P

------
buster
thanks, perone. very interesting.. I've heard that pypy is fast, but i
would've never thought it's that fast!

Unfortunately, many non-standard python modules don't work in pypy, right?

~~~
perone
Yep, a lot of modules still needs to be ported. There is some people
(<http://ademan.wordpress.com/>) working in GSoC to get numpy running on PyPy
for example.

------
baddox
That very first sentence took me about 5 minutes to chew through as I tried to
determine if my "natural language parser" was acting up or if the sentence was
messed up. The latter was the case.

~~~
hyperbovine
I'm sure he could have written it better in Portugese, but then you wouldn't
be able to read it and make snide comments.

~~~
perone
Sorry for the english guys =(

~~~
hyperbovine
Christian, your English is excellent. He is just being an ass. I enjoyed
reading your blog, keep up the great work!

~~~
baddox
Really? I thought the ass-threshold on the Internet was much higher than my
fairly benign comment, especially when it comes to grammar.

~~~
GrandMasterBirt
Welcome to Hacker News.

